# Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?



## Summerboy85 (12. April 2010)

*Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Hallo @all,

es soll ja viele Menschen geben, die sensibel auf Videospiele reagieren und die gleichen Symptome wie bei der Reisekrankheit bekommen. Gaming Sickness wird es neumodisch genannt - Übelkeit beim Spielen. Ausgelöst durch das Ungleichgewicht von Wahrnehmung zu tatsächlicher Bewegung.

Gibt es hier auch Betroffene? Ich merk es vorallem bei schnellen 3D-Spielen wie GTA IV. Oder letztens, als ich nochmal 4 Stunden am Stück Splinter Cell gezockt habe. Bei Shootern muss ich mir wirklich selbst Regeln setzen und nach 1 Stunde pausieren. Hingegen machen mir 2D-Spiele nix aus. New Super Mario Bros. auf der Wii konnte ich letztens ohne Probleme mit einer Freundin zusammen einen ganzen Nachmittag zocken.

Hat das auch schon wer erlebt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Nur zur Info, gesundheitliche Hilfestellung gibt's hier nicht - siehe Forenregeln.


----------



## Summerboy85 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Ok - medizinische Hilfestellung will ich auch keine. Weiß, wie ich mir da selbst helfen kann.

Nennen wir es einfach Erfahrungsaustausch. Wäre mal interessant, obs hier im Forum viele gibt, die davon auch betroffen sind.


----------



## DarkMo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

ich wusst nichmal, das es sowas gibt ^^ hast du vllt zu schlechte hardware, das es derbe ruckelt und deswegen son effekt eintritt? kann mir das garnich vorstellen. is ja das selbe wie diese epilepsie warnungen immer ^^


----------



## fuddles (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Nanana zereißt den TE mal bitte nicht.

Ich habe das sehr häufig. "Reisekrankheit" durch zocken. Ganz besonders bei 3D Shootern. Ok mir wird schon schlecht wenn ich ein Karusell sehe aber nach 5 Min D**M bin dann mehrere Stunden richtig krank. 
Ging mir erst vorgestern so als ich Prey gezockt habe. Besonders schlimm sind halt bei mir Indoor Egoshooter. Wahrscheinlich durch die schnellen Bewegungen und die dabei verwaschenden Texturen. Ich weiß es aber nicht warum und wieso das so ist.

@DarkMO
Lustig ist das übrigens nicht wirklich.


----------



## DarkMo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

ich wollt ihn ganz sicher nicht zerreisen ^^ ich kenne das phänomen vom autofahren (gut, seit ich selber fahren kann hat sich das ) - ich muss immer auf die strasse schauen. wenn ich ich nen buch oder nen atlas lesen wöllte/sollte... absolutes nogo. wird mir sofort kotzübel >< also och weis schon, das das ******** is *g*


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Hatte ich früher oft z.B. bei CoD2 habe ich es immer extrem gemerkt. Dann ne ganze weile nichts mehr... als Quake Live kam gings wieder los. Bei BF2 z.B. habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme...

Dagegen getan habe ich nichts, wenns nicht mehr ging einfach aufgehört.

Auch auf See habe ich diese Probleme. Am Anfang von jedem Segeltörn is mir die ersten ~10 Stunden an Board speiübel, was ich aber immer mit Reisetabletten in Griff bekommen habe... danach konnte der richtige Wind kommen und ich hatte auch während Wochenlangen Törns keine Probleme mehr. (Jaja ich weiß bisschen OT )


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Das konnte ich bei mir auf schon feststellen. Vor allem richtig alte Shooter machen mir Probleme (D1, D2 z. B.). 

Als ich vor ca 2 - 3 Monaten mal wieder HL2 (mit Fakefactory-Mod) gespielt hab, ist mir nach ca einer Stunde so dermaßen schlecht geworden. Hatte auch voll die Schweissausbrüche und schwindlig war mir auch. Erst als ich HL2 dann wieder öfters (und kürzer am Stück) gezockt hab, ging das vorbei. 

Bei COD oder BF hatte ich das allerdings noch nie.


----------



## fuddles (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Shooter mit weitläufigen Arealen sind bei mir auch nie ein Problem gewesen. Counter Strike 1.X oder Battlefield 2142 konnt ich 10 Stunden am Stück zocken ohne Probleme ( ok da warens dann nachher die Knochen^^)
Noch schlimmer als D**M war eigentlich nur noch Descent. Das brauch ich nur von weiten sehen *spei-spuck*


----------



## gollom (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

kenn ich auch. bei meiner cousine sonic rauf gemacht. nix schlimmes gedacht gespielt und nach 5 min. derb übel und kopfweh. dachte erst das kann nich sein. nach hause andere spiele gespielt nix. nächsten tag wieder hin sonic gedaddelt, da gleiche noch ma. es liegt wirklich am spiel aufgrund des enormen speed was es hat kann es vorkommen das so was auftritt. übelkeit schwindelkeit, erbrechen oder auch ein epileptischer anfall. 
also es ist nich ohne und seitdem ichs erfahren hab nehm ich sowas auch sehr ernst. is nich witzig auch wenn nur so witz an zettel dabei is von wegn nebenwirkung und so. und es lag nich am rechner da dieser standart neu war.


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Ja, bei Descent (ich zock grad aus nostalgischen Gründen mal wieder das 3er) hab ich das auch ein wenig feststellen könne, aber das ging noch, war also nicht so schlimm. 

Das Hauptproblem bei mir dürfte sein, dass sich der GordonFreeman bei HL2 recht statisch steuert. Genau wie bei den alten D**M teilen. Bei den anderen Shootern ist immer so eine Art "Bewegung" im Bildschirm drin, so als würde man halt selbst laufen. Aber das wirkt sich wohl auch bei jedem ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## eVAC (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

HEHE hat meine Freundin auch!
die hat früher gerne UT gezockt und jettz kann sie gar nix vergleicbares mehr spielen 
Jetzt spielt sie Zootycoon 
ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, wenn ich zeit hab und lust kann ich locker mehr als 8 stunden am stück spielen 



DarkMo schrieb:


> ch kenne das phänomen vom autofahren (gut, seit ich selber fahren kann hat sich das ) - ich muss immer auf die strasse schauen. wenn ich ich nen buch oder nen atlas lesen wöllte/sollte... absolutes nogo. wird mir sofort kotzübel >< also och weis schon, das das ******** is *g*



Da muss ich allerdings /sign sagen^^


----------



## shila92 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Ich glaube, das ist alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Ich hatte früher nach längerem Zocken zwar keine starken Symptome aber immerhin Kopfschmerzen. Aber auch erst, wenn ich aufgehört habe... beim Spielen selbst nicht. Heute macht mir dieser Wechsel nichts mehr aus. Nur manchmal müssen sich meine Augen etwas umgewöhnen, wenn ich danach z.B. durchs Zimmer oder etwas Entfernteres angucke. Aber das ist auch nicht soo schlimm. Kann auch mit meiner Sehschwäche zusammenhängen.
Und Schwindelgefühle oder Übelkeit hab ich überhaupt nicht.

Aber den Gewöhnungsunterschied hab ich mal gemerkt als meine Mutter im Zimmer war. Sie hat keine 5 Min. durchgehalten mir zuzusehen.  (Eigentlich auch besser so... )


----------



## fuddles (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*



shila92 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit.



Das kann ich bei mir mit meinen fast 30 Lenzen und über 25 Jahre Gamingexperience wohl 100% auschließen.

EDIT:
So jetzt ma nen Stündchen Prey aufm 32" gezoggt. Bei der Größe habe ich keine Probleme. Beim 19" kann ichs keine 5 Minuten spielen... Wie hier genannt wurde ist auch das statische Bewegen der Spielfigur in Prey wohl ein Faktor zum speien^^


----------



## shila92 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*



fuddles schrieb:


> Das kann ich bei mir mit meinen fast 30 Lenzen und über 25 Jahre Gamingexperience wohl 100% auschließen.


Wirkt wahrscheinlich bei jedem unterschiedlich stark.


----------



## Axi (21. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Jop, davon hat mir mein Arbeitskollege auch erzählt. 
Muss irgendwie mit dem Gleichgewichtssinn zusammen liegen, dass das Auge zwar sagt hier "bewegt" sich was bzw. beschleunigt, aber mit dem Gleichgewichtssinn der Ohren passt es nicht überein. Er ärgert sich regelrecht das er keinen Shooter zocken kann, weil er nach 5 Minuten kotzen müsste. Ist glaub ich echt nicht schön.

Hab auch mal was von Kinofilmen gehört, das die nur ganz wenig der echten Farbe darstellen, da den Kinogängern bei bestimmten Szenen auch schlecht wurden. (War glaub ich bei darstellung von hoher See der Fall)


----------



## Johnny_John (22. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

...hab das mal vor 3 Jahren erlebt - war echt übel. Ich hab damals ziemlich viel Riddick gezockt. Bei dem Spiel schwankt die Kamera beim Laufen hin und her; wahrscheinlich war es der Effekt der mich fertig gemacht hat. Hatte das Spiel über mehrere Tage gezockt. Abends wurds mir auf einmal richtig schwindelig und ich konnte deswegen nicht pennen. Das hat sich über mehrere Tage hingezogen bis es weg ging...
Ansonsten wird mir weder beim Fliegen, Schiff fahren, Auto fahren usw. schlecht.


----------



## hempsmoker (22. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*



Axi schrieb:


> Jop, davon hat mir mein Arbeitskollege auch erzählt.
> Muss irgendwie mit dem Gleichgewichtssinn zusammen liegen, dass das Auge zwar sagt hier "bewegt" sich was bzw. beschleunigt, aber mit dem Gleichgewichtssinn der Ohren passt es nicht überein. Er ärgert sich regelrecht das er keinen Shooter zocken kann, weil er nach 5 Minuten kotzen müsste. Ist glaub ich echt nicht schön.
> 
> Hab auch mal was von Kinofilmen gehört, das die nur ganz wenig der echten Farbe darstellen, da den Kinogängern bei bestimmten Szenen auch schlecht wurden. (War glaub ich bei darstellung von hoher See der Fall)



An sowas kann man sich aber auch gewöhnen. Erstmal langsam anfangen und sich dann immer weiter vortasten (spielzeitmäßig gesehen.) Irgendwann klappts dann schon!


----------



## amdfreak (22. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

@hempsmoker : das glaub ich nicht : beim Autofahren ists bei mir seit 15 Jahren eigentlich nur schlimmer geworden.
Beim spielen gehts mir auch manchmal so, das kann aber auch nach ca. 5 Minuten passieren, wenns ein bisschen ruckelt.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (23. April 2010)

*AW: Gaming Sickness (Spielübelkeit) - gibt es hier Betroffene?*

Ja, hatte ich auch letzens bei NFS shift..sonst aber nie und bisher auch nicht mehr...liegt wohl daran das Shift so eine realistische Cockpit Kamera hat und ich mich voll konzentriert habe.


----------

